# From 50 to 2000 in 2 weeks! Danalto's amazing feat



## moodywop

Incredibile! Due settimane fa le abbiamo fatto gli auguri per i 50 e ora glieli facciamo per i 2000! Però! Te li porti bene 

Congratulazioni!


----------



## Necsus

Come le parole, il tempo vola!
Congrats, Dani!


----------



## lsp

Joining the party to congratulate you!!!


----------



## Eugin

*And the **party **goes on and on!!!* *Oh yeah!!!* 

*but... what kind of party is this that I end up **in this **way?*??   

*It´s my pleasure to congratulate you, Dany, on this new milestone for you! *

*Grazie mille per insegnarmi la tua lingua che amo!!! Continua cosí!!* 

*Un abracio per te, amica!!!*


----------



## Saoul

*Brava Dani!​*
Dai molla tutto che andiamo a fare i giullari alle Maldive! 

*CONGRATULAZIONI PER IL TUO POSTIVERSARY!*


----------



## Elisa68

E' qui la festa??? 
Congratulazioni!


----------



## emma1968

Oops!  ecco qua!
*Congratulazioni!*
Adesso ti svelerò una verità!!!
Quando sono entrata nel forum ho sbirciato alcuni profili ed uno in particolare mi ha colpito. Lì, ho trovato un link, l'ho letto, e mi sono detta: Hats off to you !!!! 
Sai, essendo una cinefila, mi ha molto incuriosito l'intervista.
Non avevo mai realizzato che lavoro importante fosse quello del dialoghista, avevo  sempre dato  tutto il merito ai nostri bravissimi doppiatori. 
La cosa buffa è che..... solo alcuni giorni fa ho ricollegato il profilo che avevo letto all'inizio, a te!
Congratulations again!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Edit: Lo so, Saoul, Necsus, eccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## danalto

Ehm, aspettate...hold on...warten Sie bitte...attendez s'il vous plait...esperen por favor...where's the shy face?
Ah, here it is: 

Thank you guys!


(emma, non sono l'unica dialoghista qui dentro...  )

The truth is...
* I CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT YOU ALL!*​


----------



## Alfry

Ma daiiiiii.....
quando ci porti fuori a festeggiare?

Io porto da bere.

complimenti


----------



## moodywop

Alfry said:
			
		

> Io porto da bere.


 
Che porti? Il biberon? LOLOLOL


----------



## Necsus

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Edit: Lo so, Saoul, Necsus, eccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc


Ecco che cos'era quel fischio nelle orecchie...


----------



## Alfry

moodywop said:
			
		

> Che porti? Il biberon? LOLOLOL





Sssssh o me li svegli


----------



## Saoul

Dialo che? 

Non dite parole strane, per favore, che sono debole di cuore!


----------



## danalto

Tu no dialoghista? Io sì dialoghista.


----------



## Saoul

Io si dialoghista, ma non mi piace come definizione!


----------



## emma1968

Saoul said:
			
		

> Io si dialoghista, ma non mi piace come definizione!



Ok, ve la siete cercata..... vi definirò tutti dei *"miseri traduttori"*


----------



## Saoul

Brava emma, in particolar modo "misero" mi sembra che sia adattissimo! Un po' una seconda pelle! Se potessi addirittura usare "tapino" ogni tanto, mi renderesti felice! 

Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Ok, ve la siete cercata..... vi definirò tutti dei *"miseri traduttori"*


Nel mio caso sei stata fin troppo buona, Emma! Il termine 'traduttore' presupporrebbe la buona conoscenza di una o più lingue!  La 'miseria', poi, deriva principalmente dall'inadeguatezza dei compensi!


----------



## danalto

Ohi, raga! Guardate che ho trovato!!! 
http://www.renzino.com/images/pellegrini%20card.jpg
Forza, approfittiamone!


----------



## beatrizg

Congratulations, Danalto!


----------



## danalto

Gracias, bea!


----------

